# Help?



## Hand Sword (Feb 17, 2009)

OK,

I put in new ink cartridges in my printer and printed out four pages of a paper successfully. Now, it just prints out blank pages. I checked the connection--fine. I checked the print preview-fine. I tried to make copies in color and black--still blank pages. The ink levels--full. It just decided to stop working all of the sudden. It goes through the motions of printing, it's just blank.

What gives? Any ideas? please


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 17, 2009)

Um ... are the doors to the wells closed?  Sure the paper's feeding right?  Plastic tape taken off of the cartridge head?  Exit tray down/shut?


----------



## Carol (Feb 17, 2009)

Try cleaning the heads?


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 17, 2009)

It's a new printer. As I said, I had printed out 4 pages just fine. Then it just "prints" and copies blank pages--color or black.


----------



## Carol (Feb 17, 2009)

Each printer has a head cleaning routine that normally has to be done when inserting new cartridges -- even if the printer is new.

May also want to see if they have tech support available too...


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lots of the tips I can think of really depend on specifics of the printer...

I'm assuming it's some sort of inkjet, not a laser printer, since you talked about ink and not toner.  You might be able to access and clean the heads; some printer manufacturers have the actual printhead as part of the ink cartridge, while others have a separate inkhead.  Check your manuals; they may tell you how to do this.

You might also try giving the ink cartridges a real thorough shaking; sometimes, ink just "clumps up."  If the cartridges are old or refills, they may have just dried out, too.

And, like Carol suggested, if it's a new printer, call the manufacturer.  They may have some advice.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 17, 2009)

I thank you all for the tips. Apparently I'm screwed. So, since I am, so will the printer too! I see lots of pieces in its very near future-like tomorrow am!


----------



## crushing (Feb 18, 2009)

Hand Sword said:


> I thank you all for the tips. Apparently I'm screwed. So, since I am, so will the printer too! I see lots of pieces in its very near future-like tomorrow am!


 
Pop out the cartiridges and put them back in.  Look for a piece of paper or other obstruction (like the plastic tear-away piece that was previously mentioned) between the print heads and paper.

Maybe the print cartridge company is going to smaller 'serving sizes' due to the economic crisis?  Kind of like having those big dimples in the bottom of peanut butter jars now.  (Half joking)


----------

